# My dogs to sexy for his fur!



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you ever think your dog is just the sexiest thing in the tri-county area? Well I don't think this...I know this. He may not be pure german shep, but he dont play around. Women want him and men want to be him. Simply to sexy for his fur, a cute dog is the least you could say about this stud. Guys better be hiding your girlfriends and wives when Mack is on the prowl.

















Mack however is not perfect as you can see below he took quite the tumble on our last dog park trip.









If you guys enjoy my writing and my dogs absurdly good looks check out my blog at www.fleabiters.com if not no big deal. Also I appreciate any feed back, thanks for your time


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He is a handsome fellow!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He's a stud! You said he's not pure Shep. Do you know what he's mixed with? He looks a lot like my girl who is a GSD/Husky mix.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Actually, have never thought of my dogs in terms of sexy, or who you would rather, and truly wonder what on earth that means.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope...I'll admit...I have never looked at my dog and thought any of them were sexy. :crazy:


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

hahaha look at his left eyebrow! He really is a stud. "You lookin at me?"


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I believe OP was joking around.......too serious people! Good looking dog!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Anybody remember the song Im to sexy for my shirt,thats the reference. His first pose does say I'm to sexy. The one where he falls could be Eye of the Tiger if Mack is doing a video. LOL, Mack you are the man,


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, Mack is a very handsome boy!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

mack is a cutie..love the first pic. i also checked out your blog as you suggested and noticed that the text against the background is nearly impossible to read unless you highlight it. that is all.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Actually, have never thought of my dogs in terms of sexy, or who you would rather, and truly wonder what on earth that means.


This was my first thought too....

Looked at the blog, I agree! very hard to read with the light text...


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

ya is the back ground black and the text white? thanks for visiting my blog btw and letting me know!


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

Two said:


> hahaha look at his left eyebrow! He really is a stud. "You lookin at me?"


Super Stud!


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Yes, Mack is a very handsome boy!


Oh YA!


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

cta said:


> mack is a cutie..love the first pic. i also checked out your blog as you suggested and noticed that the text against the background is nearly impossible to read unless you highlight it. that is all.


Do you see a black background with white text? Thanks for checking out my blog btw I really apreciate it.


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

fuzzybunny said:


> He's a stud! You said he's not pure Shep. Do you know what he's mixed with? He looks a lot like my girl who is a GSD/Husky mix.


Ya I wish I knew! Ive been trying to figure it out. Im almost tempted to blow the money and get that special like testing thing done.


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Actually, have never thought of my dogs in terms of sexy, or who you would rather, and truly wonder what on earth that means.


Its a joke lighten up.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Your dog is very handsome!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

some of us have been exposed (so to speak), recently to forum users who are involved in very questionable activities with their (and others') animals...so we're maybe interpreting your posts a bit more seriously then you meant them. it's possible that you might be unaware of some of the dreadful stuff that's going on out there in the world these days, and how your posts could be misinterpreted...you can never tell who might think you're involved in these questionable activities.

i think your boy is handsome and looks like he has a wonderful personality. but when i saw his picture, "gosh that dog sure is _sexy_", never crossed my mind. i do have a reputation for not being much of a jokester tho...i'm a say-what-you-mean, mean-what-you-say kinda girl, and have been accused more than once of having no sense of humor.


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

katieliz said:


> some of us have been exposed (so to speak), recently to forum users who are involved in very questionable activities with their (and others') animals...so we're maybe interpreting your posts a bit more seriously then you meant them. it's possible that you might be unaware of some of the dreadful stuff that's going on out there in the world these days, and how your posts could be misinterpreted...you can never tell who might think you're involved in these questionable activities.
> 
> i think your boy is handsome and looks like he has a wonderful personality. but when i saw his picture, "gosh that dog sure is _sexy_", never crossed my mind. i do have a reputation for not being much of a jokester tho...i'm a say-what-you-mean, mean-what-you-say kinda girl, and have been accused more than once of having no sense of humor.


Yes me and my dog don't have sexual relations lol. I knew some people would take it that way, should of changed it but o well, live ya learn.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

The post title made me LOL.

Katie, that is very disturbing.


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> The post title made me LOL.
> 
> Katie, that is very disturbing.


Thank you!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

katieliz said:


> some of us have been exposed (so to speak), recently to forum users who are involved in very questionable activities with their (and others') animals...so we're maybe interpreting your posts a bit more seriously then you meant them. it's possible that you might be unaware of some of the dreadful stuff that's going on out there in the world these days, and how your posts could be misinterpreted...you can never tell who might think you're involved in these questionable activities.
> 
> i think your boy is handsome and looks like he has a wonderful personality. but when i saw his picture, "gosh that dog sure is _sexy_", never crossed my mind. i do have a reputation for not being much of a jokester tho...i'm a say-what-you-mean, mean-what-you-say kinda girl, and have been accused more than once of having no sense of humor.


Oh dear. Thats creepy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, it's very, very sad...

to the op...wasn't suggesting that you were a perv, only that you might want to be careful about how you phrase things.


----------



## bfueglein (Jul 20, 2011)

katieliz said:


> yes, it's very, very sad...
> 
> to the op...wasn't suggesting that you were a perv, only that you might want to be careful about how you phrase things.


ya i knew i was taking a risk when i used the word sexy, but i figured it was worth it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no problem b, i've just seen too much lately and have gotten overly sensitive to it, i think. yesterday i had to "hide" all the rescue posts on my facebook page because i just need a break from looking at it all. it's overwhelming.

yes, your boy is very handsome indeed.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He sure is a cutie!!


----------

